# confused over results, opinions welcome



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Got my lab results today no thanks to my dr.s office. Went to the hospital with my mom so she could get an xray so I went to the lab and got a copy. Results appear to be wnl/but I would love to have the opinion of people with experience!

Free t4 1.2. Range is 0.9-1.5
tsh 1.82. Range is 0.5-4.8
T 3 uptake 1.09 range is 0.9-1.4

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your labs look pretty normal -


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

They are in Lab range and normal - lucky lady!


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for opinions. Lucky that they ARE normal but still very symptomatic. Sore throat daily and swollen rt submandibular lymph node. I was checked on Monday (same day labs were drawn) aNd I. Have no signs of en or t infections/viruses and thyroid is still enlarged. I see an endo this coming Monday....idk what he is going to say or do...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wickets_mommy said:


> Got my lab results today no thanks to my dr.s office. Went to the hospital with my mom so she could get an xray so I went to the lab and got a copy. Results appear to be wnl/but I would love to have the opinion of people with experience!
> 
> Free t4 1.2. Range is 0.9-1.5
> tsh 1.82. Range is 0.5-4.8
> ...


Those labs look fairly good. Has your doc not run any antibodies' tests?

Worth noting is the T3 uptake...

T3 Resin Uptake or Thyroid Uptake. (T3RU) This is a test that confuses doctors, nurses, and patients. First, this is not a thyroid test, but a test on the proteins that carry thyroid around in your blood stream. Not only that, a high test number may indicate a low level of the protein! The method of reporting varies from lab to lab. The proper use of the test is to compute the free thyroxine index.

Since your level is high, I would ask the doc about this because that means you have a low level of the protein. This could account for your symptoms. If your cells cannot uptake thyroid hormone, it may not reflect in the tests you had.

So, I do recommend antibodies' tests. Something is afoot.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Thank you Andros I will be sure to ask the Dr. On Monday to run these tests. I'm pretty sure that I am also getting an US and bx because that's why my primary care said she was sending me to the endo for. I'll keep you posted.


----------

